# HELP! Worried! Rat acting scared out of his mind!



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, 

I was hoping someone here could put my mind at ease as I am so so worried. Today I was cleaning the rat room. I was hoovering the room the rats are in. I've done this so often before and they've been completely fine. I mean I hoover two or three times a week!

Today though while I was cleaning one of my rats went mental - he pinged all around the cage - like the whole cage was shaking and it made a big noise - loud enough for me to hear over the hoover.

I turned the hoover off and went to check on him and he was absolutely statue like - he stayed like that for about ten minutes. My other two boys were fine - just sleeping in the hammock. 

But he was so wide-eyed. And nothing could bring him round. He sat in the hammock all day. This lad is always soooooo up for anything. He's so nosy, he's ALWAYS the first out the cage. 

During free range he ran off and hid for AGES. I can't stress just how unlike him this is. He's always the one running all over me, he never leaves me alone. After a while he came round a bit, but he's just so unlike himself. Again my other two are fine, just their usual selves.

I can't see any sign of illness. He's still very wide eyed though and acting really skittish - it's just not like him though.

He's 7 months old and intact. My other two boys were neutered for aggression about 6 weeks ago. 

Could he just have had a scare earlier? Will he be ok?

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like he just had a little bit of a fright, he might have heard or caught a wiff of something bad.

I would just keep an eye on him, but I wouldn't worry unless it keeps happening


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

One of my rats acted exactly the same way, also when I was hoovering. He soon calmed down though and became "normal" again. Probably just had a bit of a fright, even though they are used to the hoover. Perhaps give him a treat of something tasty to take his mind of his scare? I wouldn't worry too much about it, they are funny little creatures


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My past rats would act just the same if I went to folks house with cats.
And they were as soft as muck!
Don't worry he will come around.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Aww thanks guys! He seemed a bit better this morning. I was really freaking out about it! :crazy:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a thought..can he see,i just wonder if maybe hes become blind and hes confused or something


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If it keeps happening I would suspect epilepsy, but as a one off he might of just had a bad scare. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Snippet said:


> If it keeps happening I would suspect epilepsy, but as a one off he might of just had a bad scare. Just keep an eye on him.


Audiogenic epilepsy is often triggered by hoovers, strimmers and so on, so this is a very sensible suggestion.


----------

